
Adobe tells users of old Premiere versions that they are not allowed to use them - anonymfus
https://twitter.com/ashleylynch/status/1126899335419981824
======
akersten
So Adobe has a licensing issue with Dolby or an "other third party" as they
put it - and end users who paid for the software as recently as 3 months ago
are supposed to switch versions in the middle of a project, or be "subject to
infringement claims"(!?) in some IP proxy war?

It seems like this is Adobe's problem. I don't know if throwing their
customers under the bus was a sad attempt at fomenting pressure on Dolby to
capitulate, but it's really scummy and a bad look for Adobe.

~~~
dogma1138
They should release a patch to remove that feature or add a replacement then,
but I guess forcing people to upgrade sounded better to the finance folks.

------
moltar
I got this notice re photoshop that I pay for monthly and I was utterly
confused. But it was a good reminder to finally cancel the subscription and
switch to another software for a one time fee.

------
bdz
I remember when they took down the CS2 activation servers and they made
everything available for download with a universal serial number. It was
available for a long time, for years. Lot of people downloaded those versions
even tho it was technically still illegal. But it was "free" and straight from
Adobe. Abandonware if we can say that. Still have my copy too, made a backup
just in case. And the page was up until last week and they nuked that too.

And yeah all the CS2 apps are still working fine in 2019 under Windows 10 even
tho they are 14 years old.

~~~
userbinator
Adobe apps were never difficult to pirate at all, the theory is that they
wanted more users who would eventually buy the products in a commercial
setting.

Amusingly enough, archive.org has archived those downloads too.

------
goshx
In case someone is looking for a free alternative, check Davinci Resolve out
from Black Magic.

~~~
the_solenoid
Came here to say this, really good software, picked it up for a recent project
and was pretty productive pretty fast

------
dang
Related and recent:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19863481](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19863481)

------
bitL
How prescient was to buy CS6 in the last days of its availability...

------
nine_k
Hmm. Weren't things like "support", "guarantees", "reliability", etc the
original premise to use proprietary stuff?

I wonder if comparable technologies exist that are open, or at least free to
use.

------
tinodotim
Isn't it about unlicensed content / licenses by third parties that ran out?
The last sentence in that message is pretty telling, it's about claims by
third parties and not Adobe.

Seems reasonable that they don't offer those versions as a download anymore (I
guess you could question if they should offer those old versions without that
unlicensed content/tools now. But I mean, you opted in to use their Software
as a Service products. There are great alternatives for (nearly) all of their
tools these days.)

